# Taste Like Couture



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

The Fall 2009 and Holiday 2009 collection of Juicy Couture is AMAZING this year. We just had to order them! Here are a few items that arrived today.

We have new bowls and a placemat for the holidays.


















A new velour carrier. The embroidery on it is fantastic. We also got a juicy christmas stocking toy and Mimi a new juicy sweater with "House of Juicy" on the back.



























Mimi: I love juicy carriers ^^.









Ecko got a new juicy sweater.



























We can't wait to receive the rest of our items!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

CUTE!!! I am at a loss for words...that was just so cute!  I love Mimi in the carrier.....she's winking at us....lol Bet she's thinking...aren't you jealous cuz you don't have my 'ride" lol


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice early xmas haul Mimi!!
Lookin very juicy girl!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the new items!!! where do you order all your juicy things from?!?! I'd love to see Mimi and Ecko's full wardrobe, it's probably bigger and better then mine HAHA

I just love how they both pose, they're beautiful/handsome and they know it!!!!


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Love the winking picture


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg very nice bowls and placemat! i love the bag...how many bags do u even have for them? LOL


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> omg very nice bowls and placemat! i love the bag...how many bags do u even have for them? LOL


yeah i love to bowls too! They have great detailing near the bottom of the bowl, but you can't really see it on the picture. Their colors definitely reminds me of the holidays. Lets see....I have 5 juicy carriers, a christian audigier carrier, a paris erotica carrier, sherpa carrier, bergan carrier and a snoozer carrier. So 10 total.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow you inspired me ....I went to Ebay and bought a Juicy handbag!!
I got it for $20!! Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Love their presents, those bowls are divine! and youyr babies are just so cute


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg I love it all! the bowls are gorgeous and Mimi and Ecko look adorable as usual x x x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> yeah i love to bowls too! They have great detailing near the bottom of the bowl, but you can't really see it on the picture. Their colors definitely reminds me of the holidays. Lets see....I have 5 juicy carriers, a christian audigier carrier, a paris erotica carrier, sherpa carrier, bergan carrier and a snoozer carrier. So 10 total.


wow 10!!!!!! i only have 2...not even brand names LOL. he doesnt even use them anyway...he loves to be walked/carried instead, silly boy! ur so lucky to have so many! :hello1:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

all soo cute!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Cuuuute! Seriously when I die, I hope I come back as one of your dogs lol.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

oh wow what very lucky doglets they are...lovely gifts.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Great shop I love all of them


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Wow you inspired me ....I went to Ebay and bought a Juicy handbag!!
> I got it for $20!! Woo-Hoo!!


Thats a very nice bag. You got it for a steal! Nice!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> wow 10!!!!!! i only have 2...not even brand names LOL. he doesnt even use them anyway...he loves to be walked/carried instead, silly boy! ur so lucky to have so many! :hello1:


In the summer they like to walk, but it is starting to get cold here again so they like their bags better because its a lot warmer in there. I usually stuff the bag with lots of warm blankets lol. They are so used to bags they they are almost like portable crates when they need a safe place to be in like when we are in a super crowded place or if they are just tired in general.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

> Cuuuute! Seriously when I die, I hope I come back as one of your dogs lol.


Oh that cracked me up....funny!!



> Thats a very nice bag. You got it for a steal! Nice!


Yes I did and cant wait to see it in person!! 

Also I cant wait for the FedEX man....her double stroller comes today!! Yay!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Oh that cracked me up....funny!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How exciting! Yeah i try not to think about the items I ordered because it seems like they arrived a lot slower lol. I am still waiting on my fall 2009 wooflink items and the rest of my juicy order. Hopefully it will come next week.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Kristin said:


> Cuuuute! Seriously when I die, I hope I come back as one of your dogs lol.


This made me laugh ^^. Thanks.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

My son is home today so he can assemble it for me!
Its 48 degrees outside here so we will test drive it in the kitchen!!
Ill have to post pics when we do!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> My son is home today so he can assemble it for me!
> Its 48 degrees outside here so we will test drive it in the kitchen!!
> Ill have to post pics when we do!!


ok i can't wait to see it! I love seeing pictures of Dahlia.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg more items!? wish i had ur job sheesh. wow even ecko likes the bags? i would figure he would be heavy to carry around in them. dexter is a bit over 8 lbs and he wont tolerate being in them.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> omg more items!? wish i had ur job sheesh. wow even ecko likes the bags? i would figure he would be heavy to carry around in them. dexter is a bit over 8 lbs and he wont tolerate being in them.


Yeah I kinda went overboard when I saw the new juicy collection! I think I bought everything except for 2 items that I wasn't really a fan of :X. o.0 Yeah Ecko only weighs 5.5 lbs so he is not too heavy for me to carry. They both like they bags since they know we are going on a trip when I take them out.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh wow why did i think he was heavier than that? lol looks can be deceiving  kinda overboard eh? hehehe!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> oh wow why did i think he was heavier than that? lol looks can be deceiving  kinda overboard eh? hehehe!


Yeah I was the same way! I thought he would be at least 7.5 lbs but I just got him weighed like a week ago and he was 5.5. Maybe its the fur that makes him look heavy =p. A couple of my listings will close by the end of this week so it will be fine ^^.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

way to go on the closings! i love his fur


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> way to go on the closings! i love his fur


Thanks! Did you see the picture of Chibi's fur on here. I wish Ecko would get that fuzzy in the future ^^.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm my memory isnt too great. who is chibi? lol i love my guy even though he has balding spots on his fur...poor boy!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Chibi from this thread. http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=44486
Yoshismom's chibi.

Is his fur getting any better?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh oh yoshismom chibi! i remember now  sucha furball. mmm no it appears to be the same even after using halo oil and salmon oil...sigh. i was supposed to call a special animal place for it a while ago but i definitely cant afford those kinda places. hes still active as ever but he seems to nibble on his balding spot on his back from time to time. i know its not even mange but it seemed to have gotten bigger


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> oh oh yoshismom chibi! i remember now  sucha furball. mmm no it appears to be the same even after using halo oil and salmon oil...sigh. i was supposed to call a special animal place for it a while ago but i definitely cant afford those kinda places. hes still active as ever but he seems to nibble on his balding spot on his back from time to time. i know its not even mange but it seemed to have gotten bigger


Oh no thats not good. Maybe the oils just work really really slow?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

couple months slow? im starting to think its just because hes blue lol


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> couple months slow? im starting to think its just because hes blue lol


He he. They need rogaine for dogs ^^. Well i have to go to class. See ya later.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the new items!!! where do you order all your juicy things from?!?! I'd love to see Mimi and Ecko's full wardrobe, it's probably bigger and better then mine HAHA
> 
> I just love how they both pose, they're beautiful/handsome and they know it!!!!


I get them from different places. Depending on which store has what. I got these ones from funnyfur.com though.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

JAyR the pups scored for sure!!!! Everything looks fabulous on them, and love the new bowls and carrier as well 

Lori


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> JAyR the pups scored for sure!!!! Everything looks fabulous on them, and love the new bowls and carrier as well
> 
> Lori


Thanks Lori! Did your new wooflink items arrive yet?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Thanks Lori! Did your new wooflink items arrive yet?


Noooo........I emailed them, and still waiting. I think I'm going to have to get a hold of them again!

Lori


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Noooo........I emailed them, and still waiting. I think I'm going to have to get a hold of them again!
> 
> Lori


Yeah same with me. My stuff hasn't arrived yet and I ordered them like mid september I believe. Well my last order took like 2.5 months to arrive, but I am hoping this one will arrive faster.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

JayR, fantastic!!! I always look forward to your pics and purchases!!! That carrier is the bomb!!! Does anyone say that anymore??? LOL. My kids are always making fun of me and I think I'm still pretty cool!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Love the shopping spree! How fun to get great stuff in the mail! The pups look adorable in their new outfits.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Yay - you keep us right up to date with fashion!!

Have there ever been two more pampered pups! I see Ecko has now adopted the "pose" Looking forward to seeing your new stuff too!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> JayR, fantastic!!! I always look forward to your pics and purchases!!! That carrier is the bomb!!! Does anyone say that anymore??? LOL. My kids are always making fun of me and I think I'm still pretty cool!!!


Yeah i think the bomb saying exploded already so its long gone =p. I think people say pphressh, swagger, or bananas. Also I think hot and sick is back again. He he kids are funny. They should be proud that they have a hip mom lol.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> Yay - you keep us right up to date with fashion!!
> 
> Have there ever been two more pampered pups! I see Ecko has now adopted the "pose" Looking forward to seeing your new stuff too!


Yep Ecko has been getting lessons from Mimi on how to do "the pose". He was being very photogenic when I took these pictures which rarely happens.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Love the shopping spree! How fun to get great stuff in the mail! The pups look adorable in their new outfits.


Yes it is fun to get stuff in the mail, but I hate the way. I always try not to think about a package coming so then I'll just be surprised when it arrives. I think the chis like their new outfits too.


----------



## Riley's_Mom (Oct 1, 2009)

I wish Riley would use a bag sometimes. I tried when he was younger, he hated it. He loves to walk, run and pull far to much. I barely even carry the lil fella. He's far to independant, but then again thats why I love him so much 

Beautiful Couture items though, so adorable!! I would love to oder him a sweater! However, his chest is so large its rare that I find an item to even fit him properly.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Riley's_Mom said:


> I wish Riley would use a bag sometimes. I tried when he was younger, he hated it. He loves to walk, run and pull far to much. I barely even carry the lil fella. He's far to independant, but then again thats why I love him so much
> 
> Beautiful Couture items though, so adorable!! I would love to oder him a sweater! However, his chest is so large its rare that I find an item to even fit him properly.


how big is his chest? Ecko's chest is 15" and a juicy couture large fits him and has a lil bit of extra room around the chest area.


----------



## Riley's_Mom (Oct 1, 2009)

Waiushaoting said:


> how big is his chest? Ecko's chest is 15" and a juicy couture large fits him and has a lil bit of extra room around the chest area.


To be honest I'm not quite sure, haven't measure him.. I'm not sure how... :-?


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Riley's_Mom said:


> To be honest I'm not quite sure, haven't measure him.. I'm not sure how... :-?


Oh I use a tape measure and I usually place it around his chest right behind the front legs. You can also look it up in google and there are lots of sites that will walk you through it.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 1, 2008)

I am so jelous! Love the bag! I want one so bad! I have a Louie Vutton carrier for my pups. They look so cute in there new Juicy! 

Where did you get the carrier? I have been looking for a new one.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Bellasmom said:


> I am so jelous! Love the bag! I want one so bad! I have a Louie Vutton carrier for my pups. They look so cute in there new Juicy!
> 
> Where did you get the carrier? I have been looking for a new one.


Thanks! Yes I recommend this bag. It is gorgeous. I got mine from this website http://www.funnyfur.com/juicycouture.aspx, but I believe they might be out of the black bag since I only see the pink one on the page.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Bellasmom said:


> I am so jelous! Love the bag! I want one so bad! I have a Louie Vutton carrier for my pups. They look so cute in there new Juicy!
> 
> Where did you get the carrier? I have been looking for a new one.


I found the black one on this site since they site I bought it from seems to not have it anymore. http://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/product_p/jc-yhru1400.htm.


----------



## little miss netty (Sep 14, 2009)

Waiushaoting said:


> The Fall 2009 and Holiday 2009 collection of Juicy Couture is AMAZING this year. We just had to order them! Here are a few items that arrived today.
> 
> We have new bowls and a placemat for the holidays.
> 
> ...


I love Juicy!!!!! Is there a catalogue??? How do I get one?


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

little miss netty said:


> I love Juicy!!!!! Is there a catalogue??? How do I get one?


You can get them from juicycouture.com, nordstrom, neiman marcus, saksfifthavenue, and other online retailers. There is not really a catalogue. Just depends on what each store has to offer. Good luck ^^.


----------

